# Alright, which one of you hid my hunting release...



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

This is ridiculous!

I'm just starting to get my hunting gear together for the season, I leave for Moose camp in three weeks. I've spent two hours looking for my Carter 2shot caliper release, and I can't find it  I distinctly remember moving it a month or so ago........... so that I wouldn't forget where I put it  and now I can't find it 

Also missing is my field locker box with all my broadheads and associated gear. I found the mini field locker for broadheads that I bought last year, but it's empty. I found the unopened pak of replacement blades for my Slick Trick broadheads that I bought this summer.... too bad I didn't find them last week before I went out and bought new Slick Trick broadheads. I found six of my Maxima 350 hunting shafts, but I'll be damned if I can find the rest of em 

Also missing are my uninsulated pair of Danner hunting boots, my mesh hunting mask, two pair of gloves................ and my sanity :sad:

On a good note, I did find 6 other releases, 4 drop away rests, 3 blade rests, 3 sights, 4 scopes, 3 hunting stabilizers, my quiver that I was looking for last year, the quiver I bought to replace the one I was looking for last year, a tree stand I forgot I owned, 3 day packs, and a partridge in a pear tree 

Anybody else have this problem, or am I the only doofus that pulls stuff like this


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Ya me too, I lost pen twice.


----------



## whitetailnut (Aug 19, 2005)

No you are not the only one. A couple years ago I set up a treestand in the bush for deer hunting and marked it on the gps. I accidently erased the marking on the gps and I have never been able to find the stand.:doh:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I had 4 dozen red pin nocks, now I can only find 47 of them.

Your problem is you let too many archers into your basement. Things just might be perceived to need a better home...

Frankly, I'd look to the least trustworthy person who's walked your floors in the last month (cough OBT).


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Too much crap and not enough organization.... just like my place.... ha ha ha Glad I am not the only one. There are rules about liberating other peoples stuff and Hunting stuff is on the safe list.... never take someone's hunting stuff!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*see what happens when you clean .....*

if you left everything in the middle of the floor like it was you wouldn't have this problem :wink:

btw ..... did you happen to find any Carters for me :embara:

PBean


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Got a digital camera? Photograph everything when you put it away! That is unless you lost the camera


----------



## Mountie (Jul 30, 2006)

Did you search OBT before he left...?......:wink:


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

I went sorting through stuff awhile back and found new and old stuff including an OLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLD PSE MAgna Flite...... 

My life would not be complete if I did not loose my car keys 3-4 times a week, wallet 2 times, Cell phone at least daily,,,,,,, and Lisa's to do list ALWAYS seems to go missing on Fridays???????????????? :wink:

Bruce


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Kinda make me glad that I only have the necessary items and not many extras...always careful where I put my stuuff. 

Dennis...what is it they say is the first thing to go with age????!!!!...Oh yeah, our memory!!! :shade::mg: LOL

Serge


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*Lost and Found*

Dennis if you want I will drive Fran to your house and let her loose She puts stuff in safe places all the time and then doesn't remember where but does always find them. Let your better half look for them the closer to the hunt the more she will find so she can send you on your way


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*husband to wife step away from the ..........*

what ever you do don't accept any offer from your significant other to help you organize last time I did I found my cordless drill in my sock drawer. your hunting release is probably right where you left it and don't worry you'll find it just in time for indoor season when you go looking for your 2613's that you saw just last week by the way any buddy seen my muzzys last season i put them someplace i wouldn't loose them right beside my cordless drill i checked the sock drawer today all i could find was my circ saw:shade:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Andy, are you nuts :mg: let a woman near enough to figure out what I really have!!! I've worked years to create the illusion that I have nothing............. I'm not blowing it for a release.

Araz, God bless you my man............ you truly understand 

cdhunter.........that right there is funny 

And.............. yes, I did find the release today. It was right where I left it...... in the centre console of my truck (Lord knows why I felt it was safe there :embara: )


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Grey Eagle said:


> Andy, are you nuts :mg: let a woman near enough to figure out what I really have!!! I've worked years to create the illusion that I have nothing............. I'm not blowing it for a release.
> 
> Araz, God bless you my man............ you truly understand
> 
> ...


Thats an easy one. The vehicle replaced the home as a mans castle ages ago. I mean where else can a guy actually scratch himself without repurcussion these days


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*two rooms in the basement .....*



Grey Eagle said:


> Andy, are you nuts :mg: let a woman near enough to figure out what I really have!!! I've worked years to create the illusion that I have nothing............. I'm not blowing it for a release.


full of gear does not create the "illusion" that you have nothin :embara:

I guess I need to come on over to show you how to store your gear so that the Mrs. will actually believe you when you tell her you need a new bow/arrows/treestand 

PBean


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

> let a woman near enough to figure out what I really have!!! I've worked years to create the illusion that I have nothing............. I'm not blowing it for a release.


That's a pretty good waste of a couple of years' work, then...your damned dog knows how much archery gear you have scattered all over your property - I'm pretty sure Sarah knows as well.


----------



## CaptainT (Aug 14, 2005)

*missing stuff*

I had to replace a broken string on my bow and couldn't find any of my spares (there were 3 of them). I did find them though....right after I made a new one!


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

That is the very reason why I keep my Hunting stuff ready to go all year round ... the only exeption is my Camo is packed away

thats the neat thing about Hoyts Tec risor ... the wrist strap convently buckles around it


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

I dunno..... this still sounds like the perfect opportunity to purchase another release as a back-up. You can never have enough archery gizmos laying around in the basement!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

figure out what I really have!!! I've worked years to create the illusion that I have nothing............. I'm not blowing it for a release.

Dennis don't get worked up if you buy everything in the same colour she will never know the difference camo is camo break-up mossy oak its all the same "you saw this last year dear" "no its the same bow I've had for a while" it all works. Besides when she sees your stuff mine won't seem to much:behindsof


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Grey Eagle said:


> Andy, are you nuts :mg: let a woman near enough to figure out what I really have!!! I've worked years to create the illusion that I have nothing............. I'm not blowing it for a release.
> 
> Araz, God bless you my man............ you truly understand
> 
> ...


Maybe have another look for my pen in the black void called your console:wink:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Sean McKenty said:


> Maybe have another look for my pen in the black void called your console:wink:


If it can write upside down and under water it may very well be able to live in his console


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Well obviously the refrigerator is the place to start looking...


----------

